# 220 Swift



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The .220 Swift started as an idea by a guy named Wotkyns. He was impressed with that first 'hotrod' of larger cased rounds, the .250/3000 (aka .250 Savage. The 3000 designation comes from the 3000fps velocity using 87 grain bullets.) and necked it down to .224 caliber. 

Winchester took notice of the success and decided a super '22' would be a good thing for their new bolt gun. For some reason, they decided on using a different case and opted for that of the 6mm Lee Navy which holds a few more grains of powder. It is an odd case choice because it is a semi-rimmed case. In other words, it has a groove around the case above the base like a rimless cartridge, but also has a slight rim around the base. 

Will it kill coyotes? Hmmm...it IS the hottest of all the .22 caliber cartridges at4665 fps with a 29 grain bullet and 4010 fps with 50 grain pill. If you ever used a Swift, you would likely not rest until the rest of your varmint guns were traded for a .220 Like many good small caliber rounds, it will kill a lot further out than you can effectively shoot. I have seen 400 to 475 yard shots on 'chucks. BUT, a 3 MPH wind will effect those 50 grain slugs A LOT past 250 yards and a 10 MPH means as much as a 3' hold adjustment to compensate. 

It was a success and some people even tried using it on big game for which it was never designed and really should not be used. Due to cripples from bullet failures of the hot .22's, many states legislated against using calibers under .240 (or 6mm). The Wotkyns development ran a close second to the Swift and, by the way became known as the .22 Wotkyns, .220 Wotkyns Original Swift, .22 Varminter and/or, as we know it today, the .22/.250. 

Not a home defense gun just one great varmint rifle.
Ruger 77 220V medium weight barrel 6x18 Simmons is what mine is.

 Al


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I had a Remington 700 Varmint in .220 Swift for a few years.

I had a Leupold Vari-X III 6.5-20x on it.

I shot 40gr ballistic tips in it almost exlusively. I bought it as a dedicated PD rifle and I am pretty sure that is all I ever killed with it!

I made several trips to SD (Rosebud Reservation). I also carried a Ruger M77/22 in .22 Hornet, and a Winchester M52 22LR. The Swift and the M52 are long gone, but I still have the Hornet. Shot it yesterday, in fact.

I never loaded the Swift hot myself. I was perfectly happy to shoot the 40gr at 3,900. It was a mild, accurate load that was easy on the brass.

I guess I could have just shot a 22-250, but everyone has one of those! 


Tim


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I hunted for a 220 swift for several years before finding one I wanted to spend money for. Seemed like all I was finding was those ones with the bull barrels to carry around.

I finally found the Ruger 77 220 swift V tang safety with the medium weigh barrel. I could blame Jack O'Conner for the desire I had.

I load a 55gr. Sierra spiter boat tail with IMR 4064 to (book value) 3800+ FPS. Does a very good job on coyotes.

Guys I hunt with 2 have 22 250's, one 223 and a 22 Cheetah, Brother in law has a 22 250 also.

 Al


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

used to shoot a swift crows went poof in a clout of feathers some times you would see a blue streak when a bullet disinergrated.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I've never Had a bullet come apart with the swift. For that matter only had jackets shed with Hornaday XTP bullets from the Muzzle loader in the tires and sand my back stop.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

from right to left.
Old Olt crow call, No name coyote howler call, and a old Olt rabbit in distress call. 

 Al


----------

